# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Extracting

## Jon

My other half was away yesterday so I took the opportunity to destroy the kitchen by extracting a load of supers. You should have seen the state of the place yesterday evening. I started into the apple wine as the last frames were spinning and lost the urge to tidy up. The floor was like that stuff you spread on a board to catch mice and I half expected to find the dog immobilised when I came down the stairs this morning. I got up at 6.30 to tidy up and I think I have taken the bad look off the thing although that will be confirmed later this afternoon. There were 11 wet supers stacked up in the middle of the floor and I got them out to the shed. Floor mopped, extractor hosed out, work surfaces cleaned, dishwasher full of stuff covered in wax and propolis.

Do you think I will get away with it?

----------


## Rosie

I doubt it! Did you remember to wash every door handle 3 times - even the ones you can't remember using?

----------


## Jon

That is the kind of detail I don't really want to think about. I thought door handles were usually self cleaning.

----------


## Rosie

Oh Dear.  If you haven't got a dog house you can come here for a night or 2.

----------


## Jon

Might as well book the Holyhead ferry and then head on up to Stirling.
better make sure I am out all afternoon.

----------


## gavin

There's something to be said for losing bee power by shedding swarms, keeping your bees in the neonic-soaked East of Scotland, and finally using frames for cut comb rather than spin-out extraction.

----------


## fatshark

Jon 
Thank you for your contributions to these forums.
So long and Good Luck ... 






You're going to need it  :Wink:

----------


## Neils

I take it your flight to Edinburgh is now air ambulance rather than easy jet?

----------


## Jon

So far so good. No mention of door handles.

----------


## Trog

> So far so good. No mention of door handles.


Or four candles?

----------

